# Harlequin Roaches



## manmantis (Feb 8, 2009)

I have about 6 harlequin roaches and i can seem to find much information on them. does anybody know anything about this kind of roach?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 11, 2009)

Try www.bugnation.co.uk

The admin on there, shaz, keeps them or kept them.


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 21, 2009)

I have worked a little with this species before.

Keep them nice and warm with very high humidity, and feed them a varied diet of fruits, veggies, dog food, and whatever else you can find.

They are glass climbers so they need a barrier.

A lot of people have trouble getting them to stay alive, and it seems it's generally just a population thing instead of an actual husbandry error.

Good luck.


----------



## manmantis (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks guys, i was also wondering if you knew where this species is native to. One of my friends said they were native to a desert climate but i don't think that's even close to correct.


----------



## rosenkrieger (Mar 24, 2009)

They're native to more humid parts of the southern US and Hawaii


----------

